# את



## Wunny

Right now, I'm learning Hebrew, and I want to know how say it :

I eat the apple. (not an ; the. I already know this apple.)
Does : אני אוכל את התפוח. is correct? if yes ; what mean "את" ?? . 
Can't i just write :  אני אוכל התפוח. ? 

And ; how write "I eat an apple" (it's an basic apple, don't know it)
Sorry for my poor english..


----------



## arbelyoni

I eat the apple: אני אוכל את התפוח
I eat an apple: אני אוכל תפוח

This את is a_ definite direct object marker_, as discussed here and here.

אני אוכל התפוח (without את) is possible, but uncommon in Modern Hebrew.


----------



## Wunny

OK thank you i understand a bit.
But : 
I see Laura.

It's : אני רואה את לורה.
or
אני רואה לורה.
or אני רואה הלורה.

???? 
It's very difficult. I understand a little bit but it's the grammar's point the most difficult in Hebrew for me.


----------



## airelibre

Laura is a definite (she is real and identifiable) direct (she is the main object of the verb) object (she is the object of the verb).
Therefore we use את, but we don't use ה with names.

To keep it simple, as you are a beginner, just remember to use et before all names and every word starting with "the"/"ה".


----------



## Wunny

AH! I understand right now !
So :

אני רואה את הכלב. (I see the dog)
אני רואה  כלב. (I see a dog)
אני רואה את לורה. (I see Laura)

Do all this sentences are exacts?


----------



## airelibre

All those sentences are correct.


----------



## Wunny

OK thank you very much. Finally, it's very easy.


----------



## arbelyoni

> It's : אני רואה את לורה.
> or
> אני רואה לורה.
> or אני רואה הלורה.


The first is correct,
I see Laura: אני רואה את לורה

Proper names are definite by nature and do not require a definite article (ה, /ha/):
אתמול פגשתי את יעל - "yesterday I met Yael"
אני אוהב את תל אביב, אבל את ירושלים יותר - "I love Tel Aviv, but (love) Jerusalem more"
שמעתי שפייסבוק קנתה את אונאבו- "I heard that Facebook bought Onavo"

The possessive suffixes (כינוי קניין חבור) also make a noun definite:
אני הולך לפגוש את אחותי - "I'm going to meet my sister"


----------



## Wunny

arbelyoni, thank you too for this great information. I try to remember.


----------

